# Big john toilet seats



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody installing these for customers? Are they high quality? Worth the money? I saw them at a hospital and just now found them. 

https://www.bigjohnproducts.com/seats.htm


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> Anybody installing these for customers? Are they high quality? Worth the money? I saw them at a hospital and just now found them. https://www.bigjohnproducts.com/seats.htm


I installed one at Kim kardashians house. Still wasn't big enough.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

That's good. I got a customer who is 6'3", 500 pounds. His inseam is only 26", though.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

They are stout. Worth the money??? Depends on what you are looking for. We bought a case maybe ten years ago. We still have a few left. They were very hard to sell. But if you are wondering if they will last....absolutely!! Better served at an institution IMO. They are kind of gaudy for residential.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> That's good. I got a customer who is 6'3", 500 pounds. His inseam is only 26", though.


I remember years back I had a very large 400lb + customer who told me he was tired of breaking toilet seats. When I recommended this type of seat and gave him the weight ratings he literally blew up in my face about blowing his weight out of proportion,I thought he was joking, but it turns out he wasn't as he kicked me out of his house then called the office and complained I was insensitive to his weight.:laughing: so be careful when presenting this option


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I remember years back I had a very large 400lb + customer who told me he was tired of breaking toilet seats. When I recommended this type of seat and gave him the weight ratings he literally blew up in my face about blowing his weight out of proportion,I thought he was joking, but it turns out he wasn't as he kicked me out of his house then called the office and complained I was insensitive to his weight.:laughing: so be careful when presenting this option


I am looking to presents these to some friends and I though about the same thing. I hope they can see why I would suggest this seats from my point rather than a insult.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I think they told us that in testing, the things didn't break until like 1200+ lbs. The lip of the seat hangs out past the toilet bowl making a great spot to grab for folks transferring from a wheelchair too. 

Great point about treading lightly when presenting these seats.


----------

